

Ask HN: Place to get code checked and get advice on it? - user48

hey,
recently I've had to start picking up PHP for university.
As we do IT-security as a different subject I coded the first assignment for that class in PHP, to get to know PHP better and to try to fix the problem before I implement it in C++.<p>Now, I am not sure if this code and algorithm are as good as it could be (I am actually pretty sure it isn't) and I want to improve and learn. Hence I was wondering if there is a good place where people give advice on such.<p>Searching google I didn't seem to find anything matching with the terms I searched for and the forums I found usually had small snippets that were designed for other people to use.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
olefoo
Post a link to your github repository in the appropriate programming subreddit
for your language. Make sure that your posting declares that your code solves
problem X better than anyone else. Sign off with "and I defy you to find
better code in $language anywhere!".

This will result in dozens of helpful strangers posting detailed critiques of
your coding style, logic, work flow and parentage. Ignore the invective and
look for the ones that post code snippets; if a post with a code snippet says
you're doing it wrong, figure out if that is truly a better way of doing
things; if so, adopt it.

~~~
jcr
That's hilarious! And worse, far too true.

Another option would be the codereview part of stackexchange.

<http://codereview.stackexchange.com/>

~~~
user48
that seems just like the kind of place I was looking for, thank you

------
rileywatkins
You can try <http://codereview.stackexchange.com/>.

